# Grove Brushhog parts



## Skeeder1964 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi, I have a Grove 5' Brushhog. I think I need a couple of seals for it, I bought a gasket for the gearbox a few years ago, now I can't remember where I got it from. Does anyone know where to find parts for this unit? It doesn't lose any oil, but it is so wet here. I was brushhogging and water got in the gear box. I believe it is coming in through the seal on the bottom of the brushhog. Only way possible for it to get in there from where I see. Any help appreciated. thanks


----------

